# Casting Pine Cones



## matthew seibert (Jan 27, 2016)

I've got a few sugar maple pine cones to try and cast, but after my first attempt, i'm worried the acrylic isn't reaching the center of the cone despite squaring the cone off.

Does anyone have experience casting pine cones or other material with sealed voids?


----------



## KCW (Feb 12, 2016)

I have cast quite a bit using pine cones and never had any issues with resin not going into all the space. Are you letting them cure under pressure?


----------



## matthew seibert (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes. What kind of cones do you find work best? I've got some giant sugar pine cones that I'm working with at the moment


----------



## KCW (Feb 13, 2016)

I have used those and a lot of other different types And all worked great. Really didn't find one better than others.


----------



## matthew seibert (Feb 13, 2016)

Do you cut them down to size first?


----------



## TimR (Feb 13, 2016)

I have only one experience with it...you can see if anything in this thread helps. You'll find link to earlier thread with details of how I did mine in the opening thread.


----------



## KCW (Feb 13, 2016)

matthew seibert said:


> Do you cut them down to size first?


I have used them full size and also cut down.


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you tried stabilizing the pine cones first before casting them? seems logical that this would pull the air out of the pockets and fill them back up with stabilizer resin. You might have to pull a vacuum on them and then immediately force the resin in under pressure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

